# Natural FET on Day 24 of Cycle - Help Please?!



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm about to finally embark on my first FET after two failed IVF tx and months of waiting to start FET and being interrupted by a laporoscopy and other complications.

I have tested with OPKs for the past two cycles and not managed to detect my surge despite having good lining and follie in scans.  I finally got a happy face yesterday morning and have been told by the hospital that unmedicated FET will take place with our 3 day embryos on Monday.

My concern is that this will be day 24 and I usually have a 29 cycle.  Is this enough time for embryos to implant? Does anyone have any experience of this as my hospital aren't really reassuring me too much?

Anyone else on unmedicated FET this month?

Sarah x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Sarah - not sure what to say except im kind of in the same boat - but different !!!! ( i know that dont really make much sense !!!

Im a natural FET but having to wait for the surge at the mo. My prob is i have hundreds of small follies and a lining at day 11 of only 3.9mm Miscarried last cycle so this is the first period. I too was told as we have blasties to go back we have to wait for 7 days after surge to have the FET ... i too am woried there will not be enough time for implantation to happen !!!

daisy xx

ps good luck and keep me posted xxxxx


----------



## Frizzie (May 29, 2007)

Hi Sarah and Daisy,
I can sympathise with you.  I am currently on my 2ww after a FET and my surge this month came at (what I reckon) was day 18 and the transfer took place on day 21 and I usually have around a 24 day cycle....  However I am taking 3 pessaries per day and the prednisolene steriods.  Hoping that my one little embie will root in fast and the pessaries will fight off AF!! 
Good Luck!!
Frizzie
xx


----------

